# Persönliches Foto



## Call (9. Mai 2007)

hi

ich hab ein problem: ich hab keine ahnung wie ich ein persönliches foto krieg (sry blöd ausgedrückt)^^

habs hochgeladen und dann weiß ich nimma weiter? was soll nun tun?


----------



## Call (9. Mai 2007)

achja, wenn ich dann in den einstellungen unter persönliches profil auf persönliches foto klicke kommt die meldung dass ich aus irgendeinem grund keine berechtigung hab.


----------



## Call (10. Mai 2007)

falls es an der berechtigung liegt würd ich gern wissen wie ich die krieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoazl (11. Mai 2007)

Zwei Sachen:
1. Wenn Fehler auftreten immer die komplette Fehlermeldung posten. Mit dem "Ich hab keine Berechtigung" ist alles und nichts gesagt...
2. Doppelposts bitte nur in den dringensten Fällen. Für deine "Fehlermeldung" hättest du den ersten Beitrag editieren könen.

MFG
Hoazl


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2007)

Bilder und Profildaten können nur über my.buffed.de geändert werden - Außnahme: Foren-Signatur und Passwort.


----------



## Call (12. Mai 2007)

Habs ja über mein mybuffed.de profil probiert, geht net es steht zwar da das er es hochgeladen hat aber das wars auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

habs sicher 10mal probiert, selbst unter bilder kann ich nix hochladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man schon langsam fängt es an mich zu tiefst anzukotzen, ich hass es einfach wenn was net funktioniert obwohl es funktionieren sollte^^ hab alles probiert nix geht echt toll...son mist naja egal was willst machen ne antwort hat anscheinend auch keiner tze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minimilch (28. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch. Hab Buffed eingestellt und alles schön und gut und dann dacht ich mir ein Foto wär ganz nett. Aber bei mir kam auch nur die Fehlermeldung "bin nicht Berechtigt" (Leider bin ich auf der Arbeit und kann den genauen Wortlaut nicht wiedergeben ^^ ) Naja habs an dem Tag öfters probiert und dann wurds mir zu doof. Die Frage bleibt also wo bekommt man eine Berechtigung her?


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2007)

Minimilch schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch. Hab Buffed eingestellt und alles schön und gut und dann dacht ich mir ein Foto wär ganz nett. Aber bei mir kam auch nur die Fehlermeldung "bin nicht Berechtigt" (Leider bin ich auf der Arbeit und kann den genauen Wortlaut nicht wiedergeben ^^ ) Naja habs an dem Tag öfters probiert und dann wurds mir zu doof. Die Frage bleibt also wo bekommt man eine Berechtigung her?



Wie groß (Datenvolumen) sind die Bilder und welches Format (jpg,gif,png,bmp etc.) haben sie?


----------



## Sinaè (23. Juli 2007)

Minimilch schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch. Hab Buffed eingestellt und alles schön und gut und dann dacht ich mir ein Foto wär ganz nett. Aber bei mir kam auch nur die Fehlermeldung "bin nicht Berechtigt" (Leider bin ich auf der Arbeit und kann den genauen Wortlaut nicht wiedergeben ^^ ) Naja habs an dem Tag öfters probiert und dann wurds mir zu doof. Die Frage bleibt also wo bekommt man eine Berechtigung her?




Fehlende Berechtigung
Diese Funktion ist (für Dich) nicht freigeschaltet.
Wende Dich bitte an den Administrator, falls Du diese Zusatzfunktion nutzen möchtest.
Vielen Dank! 


Das ist der genau Wortlaut - kommt bei mir also auch!
Weiß zufällg jemand was genau zu tun ist ??


----------



## Isegrim (23. Juli 2007)

Ich weiß nicht genau, ob es das ist, was bei euch den Fehler verursacht, aber ... wie ZAM schon gesagt hat, funktioniert das ganze nur über mybuffed. Ihr dürft *nicht* hier in die Einstellungen im Forum gehen, sondern müßt eure mybuffed-Seite aufrufen und dann links in der Navigation &#8222;Einstellungen&#8220; wählen. Dort ist die Funktion für den Bilderupload.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunter.Fox (24. Juli 2007)

Gleiches problem ... gut das ich kein neues topic aufgemacht habe


also fehlermeldung

Fehlende Berechtigung
Diese Funktion ist (für Dich) nicht freigeschaltet.
Wende Dich bitte an den Administrator, falls Du diese Zusatzfunktion nutzen möchtest.
Vielen Dank! 



... kann kein bild uploaden komme nicht mal dazu ode rin die nähe steht nur das hier da



ach ja und ich GEHE auf die mbuffed einstellungen und nciht die unteren .. keine angst so dumm bin ihc nich ^^

sers ... bitte admin sagen er soll mich freischalten danke


----------



## Hunter.Fox (25. Juli 2007)

ARGH MAN

hallo ADMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINS

ich kann immer noch kein foto hochladen ... bitte mich freischalten oder mir sagen wo das problem ist ... und ja es ist kein fehler von meiner seite ich klicke auf einstellungen oben und nicht unten! keine angst ... 


bitte um problemlösungen! thx

gruß


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2007)

Hunter.Fox schrieb:


> ARGH MAN
> 
> hallo ADMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINS
> 
> ...



Hi,

im mybuffed-Bereich "Einstellungen" (http://my.buffed.de/user/199943/einstellungen) gibt es aber keine Fehlerausgaben dieser Art. Es gibt nur die 2 Möglichkeiten: Bilduploads sind entweder aktiviert oder der Account ist nicht eingeloggt und sieht somit das Formular zum Upload gar nicht erst, dazwischen gibt es im mybuffed-Bereich nichts. 

Die einzige Stelle auf buffed.de wo diese Meldung bei einem Bildupload kommen kann, ist in den Foren-Einstellungen (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=photo)


----------



## Isegrim (25. Juli 2007)

’n Screenshot wär vielleicht auch nicht schlecht. :I


----------

